# Pedders coil-overs and bushings in MN



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know a good shop in Minnesota that would do a good job with suspension work? I want to upgrade my suspension complete with bushing and coilovers. Getting ready to order and need some advice on good shops in the area. Thanks.


----------

